# graphviz



## Anonymous (Jul 19, 2009)

I did try to update graphiv on FreeBSD 7.2 with postmaster but  I had a problem:

```
make deinstall
===>  Deinstalling for graphics/graphviz
===>   Deinstalling graphviz-2.22.2
pkg_delete: package 'graphviz-2.22.2' is required by these other packages
and may not be deinstalled (but I'll delete it anyway):
gegl-0.0.22_4
gimp-2.6.6,2
gimp-app-2.6.6_1,1
gimp-focusblur-plugin-3.2.4
gimp-greycstoration-0.2.0_3
gimp-gutenprint-5.1.7_1
gimp-help-2.4.2
gimp-lqr-plugin-0.6.1
gimpfx-foundry-20080323_1
py25-gimp-app-2.6.6
ufraw-0.15_2
Segmentation fault (core dumped)
*** Error code 139

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/graphviz.
```

How can I deinstall the old version, please?

Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 20, 2009)

This should do the trick:
`# pkg_delete -f graphiz-2.22.2`

The -f will force deinstallation even when there are ports depending on it. You may want to use -r too, that will also remove any ports that are depending on it. You probably need to rebuild those anyway.


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 20, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> This should do the trick:
> `# pkg_delete -f graphiz-2.22.2`
> 
> The -f will force deinstallation even when there are ports depending on it. You may want to use -r too, that will also remove any ports that are depending on it. You probably need to rebuild those anyway.



Thank you but didn't work. In /var/db/pkg/grapviz/ in +Content I deleted an "empty" @pkgdep and it works.


----------

